# Mouldy car interior



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

A friend of mine has just bought a 2nd hand VW Polo with a cloth interior the car has been stood for a while and well the inside is in need of a dire clean it stinks....

it has mould patches over most of the fabric and carpet and a lovely collection of sticky sweets from the previous owners kids including chewing gum which should be sorted with a can of air duster to freeze it off then finnish off with a bit of WD40 then wet vac-ing with shampoo ....

What products are there available to kill the mould and the smell? 

i assume i'm right in assuming that a quick wet vac with shampoo wont eradicate the problem 

and i take it the whole car will need spraying inside to kill off any spores that have become air borne and settled?

(although she is airing the car out at the moment..)

i have a wet and dry vac so thats not a problem 

many thanks

(on her behalf)


----------



## matt_bee (Mar 28, 2008)

In regards to your mould.

Now have a think about this before you try it, I can't in anyway say if it will react with the fabrics or not. I had a lot of mould in my car when it sat in the drive for a year. I cleaned the seats, and damp cloth wiped all the mould away. Then I got one of the sprays from b and q to stop mould, gave the whole interior a wipe everywhere in regards to its instructions. After 3 days once it all had the chance to settle, I shampooed the full interior, was like brand new!


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

autosmart biobrisk or a weak solution of bleach in warm water,(check for colour fastness first though ),use one or the other as the bleach kills off the enzymes in the biobrisk if you use both together


----------



## Typhoon 180 (Oct 26, 2006)

the last mouldy car i did it lookedlike this









































































the process was shampoo interior with autosmart Bio Brisk and finish off with a spray over with autosmart pear drops (enzyme product), still to this day there is no mould


----------



## Looby (Jul 6, 2008)

^I cant even look at the pictures of that without wanting to throw up, god knows how you cleaned it!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Looby said:


> ^I cant even look at the pictures of that without wanting to throw up, god knows how you cleaned it!


the lass who's car it was couldn't stop retching but having worked in a food factory i have seen worse under machinery:doublesho

anyhow this is how i went about it steam cleaned the entire interior with a earlex wall paper stripper with steam lance attachment and cloth

followed up with a wet vac with normal vax shampoo

then allowed the car about a week to air

then treated with a full bottle of autoglym odour spray sealed for half a day then aired well.

then a week later a lidl W5 aerosol odour eater type spray which is drawn into the air intake and blown round the interior

and so far so good the car is used daily so its getting nice and warm and well aired and the smell is barely noticeable

thanks all :thumb:


----------

